# Hi from a Newbie-Vancouver Island BC



## kalima (Dec 29, 2013)

I signed up for TUG just this weekend and wanted to say Hi, especially to any fellow BC people! We are brand new to the Timeshare world and want to learn as much as possible from reading threads etc. so that we can use our timeshare the best way possible We only purchased a very small amount of points under a fractional ownership in Maui a couple months ago so we have yet to try this out for the first time! We are in Qualicum Beach by the way


----------



## eal (Dec 29, 2013)

Welcome from a fellow tugger in Nanoose Bay.


----------



## Elli (Dec 29, 2013)

Another welcome from a Tugger in Kelowna, BC.


----------



## Mike&Edie (Dec 29, 2013)

Welcome.  We spent a month on Vancouver Island and fell in love.  Went up to Port Hardy and over to Tofino.  Loved every inch!  Enjoy learning from TUG.  We still are.

Mike & Edie
www.fulltimetimeshare.com


----------



## BevL (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm in the Fraser Valley.


----------



## twoboysandtwogirls (Dec 29, 2013)

Hi there - I live in Burnaby


----------



## Chilcotin (Dec 30, 2013)

Another Fraser Valley tugger...welcome to TUG. I keep learning all the time


----------



## Icc5 (Dec 30, 2013)

*Welcome*

Welcome from us in California.  Love the Island and stayed there several years ago for two weeks.  We have also been back a few times on day trips when we stayed other places.
Bart


----------



## Dori (Dec 31, 2013)

Welcome from Toronto! You have chanced upon a very special group of people here on TUG!

Dori


----------



## Greg G (Dec 31, 2013)

Welcome from Iowa.  Been to Vancouver Island twice now.  Such a beautiful island.

Greg


----------



## timeshare junkie (Dec 31, 2013)

*Welcome from Parksville.*

Hi.  Welcome to TUG. Glad to help with any  questions , E mail any time.
Bill & Linda


----------



## kalima (Jan 2, 2014)

*Thank you!*

Thanks for the welcome messages!..All feels a bit strange now as we haven't booked anything yet & not sure totally how it all works...should be chatting with the company soon though to get the low down...we bought minimal points so can only use them for discounted getaways etc..this is a great website though & will pick up a lot of great information here I am sure!


----------



## momeason (Jan 2, 2014)

Wow.Now I want to go to Vancouver Island. Lots of good reviews here.

Are you in an exchange company…RCI or II or another small one?
Can you travel last minute and in shoulder seasons?

If so, you will love timesharing. If not, you have to do a lot of research to get what you want, but you are in the right place either way.

I can also tell you about some great hospitality clubs for people over 40.
There is a small cost to join ( $80/yr.)  They are a great complement to timesharing and you meet great people. They also stretch your travel dollar and give you places to stay between or timeshares or to and from.


----------



## chwclark (Jan 2, 2014)

Welcome!  We live in Sooke, Vancouver Island.


----------



## chwclark (Jan 2, 2014)

kalima said:


> Thanks for the welcome messages!..All feels a bit strange now as we haven't booked anything yet & not sure totally how it all works...should be chatting with the company soon though to get the low down...we bought minimal points so can only use them for discounted getaways etc..this is a great website though & will pick up a lot of great information here I am sure!



Feel free to ask any questions you may have


----------



## talkamotta (Jan 30, 2014)

Welcome from Utah. 

We are going to visit you area in July.  Cant wait to spend a week on the island and another week in Whistler.  

What a beautiful country you have.


----------



## Running Man (May 31, 2014)

Welcome to the world of timesharing! We own at Pacific Shores and live in Victoria. It is a great world out there for us tuggers


----------



## oceanvps (Jun 3, 2014)

Welcome! From Surrey, BC


----------



## TSPam (Jun 3, 2014)

*welcome from Ontario*

Hi,
This is the place to be if you want to learn how to use your timeshare to your best advantage


----------



## kalima (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi everyone again! Yes TUG & also actually the FB Site are definitely the places to find out whats what!...I am learning lots & overall don't feel bad about what we have purchased....initially I was having a meltdown when I started to research online.....now I have found some great sites full of very useful information...and it is SO NICE to have a bunch of other people to chat to who are in a similar boat!..we are taking our first trip next January & going to Florida for a couple weeks....never done Disney so this will be a great family trip!...I am in Qualicum Beach, BC & absolutely love our summers so am not interested in travelling when its hot here I wish there were more places to go in the Interior of BC though...Happy Holidays!


----------



## eal (Jun 4, 2014)

In Nanoose Bay we stick around in the summer too.

Re timeshares in the BC interior:
There are some nice timeshares at Sun Peaks near Kamloops and also St Ives on Shuswap is a fun place to enjoy in the spring, summer and fall. 

Manteo Beach Resort, Predator Ridge and Spirit Ridge in the Okanagan are gorgeous. 

Marble Canyon in Fairmont and Heron Point in Invermere are great too.


----------



## kalima (Jun 5, 2014)

*Interior BC*

Thanks for the info EAL!....are ALL of these available through II do you know? Have you joined other exchange co's yourself or just use what you are given with your ownership?...I had an ongoing search for months for Osoyoos but couldn't get anything...we like to go to the Oliver area as we have people there to visit...from what I saw on II Osoyoos is the closest...we won't be going there this year as we have booked a big trip for January...gotta save the pennies What beautiful weather we are having right now! Wish I didn't have to go to work...have a great day!


----------



## eal (Jun 5, 2014)

At the moment I belong to 8 different exchange companies - I definitely work the system. I don't know about St Ives but all the rest are in II.


----------



## kalima (Jun 6, 2014)

*Wow!*

8 exchange companies! You are a seasoned TSer


----------



## Dori (Jun 17, 2014)

Welcome!

Dori


----------



## kalima (Feb 11, 2015)

*Me again!*

Ello fellow Canadians Since my first post on this thread we had an absolutely fantastic trip to Florida as our first TS vacay!...We used an II week at Marriott Grande Vista (totally freaking AWESOME place)...then we went to a couple other places within our DRI TS and ended up in Miami at one of their new 'takeovers'...Crescent Resort, South Beach...We had the time of our lives, went on air boat tour to see the Gators and my hubby and son got to drive exoctic dream cars at the track! Since our initial TS purchase from DRI (small points amount) we have now picked up a resale week on TUG for our home resort in Maui! So very happy we found this group and also another group specific to DRI....anyhow just thought I would say hello again and give you an update...shame we don't have more Cdn properties that I would like to visit lol...I am still researching though and their appears to be some more options with RCI although hard to get in to...either way so far we are loving our adventure!!


----------



## ronandjoan (Feb 12, 2015)

kalima said:


> Ello fellow Canadians  ...either way so far we are loving our adventure!!




Glad your first trading experience was so good.,  It was the same for us!  and then we became a Timeshare Addict!  

and, of course, obviously [see BLOG] a Lover of Timesharing!


----------



## hellolani (Feb 12, 2015)

I missed the first wave of welcomes - so I hope a belated welcome is still ok!

I'm also in Burnaby BC.   Looks like we almost have enough tuggers in the LM and FV to do a meetup....

I also love the island - before the babies came I used to run the Royal Victoria Marathon every year.  Our best stays were at Worldmark and Parkside and we loved the whole long weekend around the run.  It's the best running event in the Pacific Northwest in my opinion, and several classes above the Vancouver Marathon.

Before the babes we travelled mainly locally and to Mexico via TS'g, and hope to do so again... one day....


----------

